# Clipper Golconda - Chartered Shaw Saville



## dscot002 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi Everyone, am trying to trace the crew list of the Golconda - a clipper chartered by Shaw Saville to take assisted passengers from London to New Zealand. The particular voyage I am interested in left London on 2 September 1859. A Henry Thomas jumped ship from the crew in Nelson . We have been unable to trace our Henry Thomas so are wondering if that was not his real name. That is why I would like to find the crew list for this ship, which was captained by a E Montgomery.
Any suggestions out there as to where to go to find these records. I have tried Maritime museum but unable to find
Any help greatly appreciated(@)


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Start your search here: http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha?shipsearch=golconda&SearchType=Exact&submit=search

Once you've identified the right ship, search this site under the ship's official number for crew agreements:https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Dave W


----------



## dscot002 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey Dave W - thank you so much - think I have finally located ship number 26266. Checked out crewlist on here but nothing for this ship. At least I can now hire someone to track down the ships records, so again, thank you


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

wightspirit said:


> Start your search here: http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsalpha?shipsearch=golconda&SearchType=Exact&submit=search
> 
> Once you've identified the right ship, search this site under the ship's official number for crew agreements:https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php
> 
> Dave W


dscot002.
An oversight from Dave W

Crew Agreements for 1859 are not available from MHA Newfoundland. Their Records of Crew Agreements begin in 1863. The 1859 Crew Agreements of GOLCONDA 26266 will be in the series BT98 at the British National Archives. Be aware that GOLCONDA may not have returned to a UK port until !860. and details of the voyage commencing 2/Sept/1859 will be contained in her first Crew Agreement for 1860. These records are also stored in BT98.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4070504

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4071176

You can order copies. Be sure to give the name and official number of the vessel.
I would get hold the first 1860 crew agreement initially. If its no go then try the 1859 C/A covering the date 2/Sept/1859.



regards
Roger


----------



## dscot002 (Jun 14, 2019)

OK, found my man, not Henry Thomas, but Henry Thompson, so thank you all for your help. Now I am trying to find him on previous ship named Maynards which I believe went to and from South Africa. I have his discharge certificate for this ship numbered 12331. Now struggling to find this one. As before, any help much appreciated


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

dscot002 said:


> OK, found my man, not Henry Thomas, but Henry Thompson, so thank you all for your help. Now I am trying to find him on previous ship named Maynards which I believe went to and from South Africa. I have his discharge certificate for this ship numbered 12331. Now struggling to find this one. As before, any help much appreciated



Hello again,
Her Crew Agreements for 1859 should be here
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4070170
And for 1858
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4069594

regards
Roger


----------



## dscot002 (Jun 14, 2019)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello again,
> Her Crew Agreements for 1859 should be here
> https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4070170
> And for 1858
> ...


Hi Roger, the box at Kew does not have the voyage we want. They appear to cease early 1858. If the next log book does not finish until say 1860/61, does that mean it will be at Grenwich
Dianne


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Be aware that Crew Agreements at NMM Greenwich do not begin until 1861.
You say he was Crew member of MAYNARDS prior to sailing on GOLCONDA in 1859/60. So it may pay you to look at the 1857 Crew Agreements of MAYNARDS.as well as 1858
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/results/r?_cr=bt98/4898&_dss=date&_sd=1857&_ro=any&_st=adv
I would try this first, if you find nothing, then it's off to NMM.
You can short circit this by filling in the following form. A bit long winded but easier than visiting.
https://www.rmg.co.uk/national-mari...w-lists-agreements-official-logs-request-form
Keep going. You will find him!

regards 
Roger


----------



## dscot002 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Unable to read name of ship for Henry Thompson*

Hi all, still on the trail of Henry Thompson - have been working back through crewlists - I have him Golconda 1859 - Maynards 1858 and now unable to decipher name of previous ship - I have attached record. Please can anyone help with name of ship???????(Whaaa)


----------

